# If all stories were written like SF



## polymorphikos (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.shrovetuesdayobserved.com/flight.html


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 15, 2005)

Excellent story.  Absolutely hillarious!  I imagine the same could be done for the fantasy genre.


----------



## hodor (Feb 15, 2005)

Aye! That was interesting. Thanks.


----------

